# Roof rack for Mazda RX8



## littlejohn (May 3, 2004)

Hi all,
I just got a Mazda RX8 and am needing a way to carry my bikes.
I tried the Saris bones 3, but because the bumper is hollow and not very well supported, the legs dented the bumper

does anyone know if there are roof rack available for the Mazda RX8?? or does anyone have any ideas??

tia


----------



## Ralence (Apr 21, 2004)

littlejohn said:


> Hi all,
> I just got a Mazda RX8 and am needing a way to carry my bikes.
> I tried the Saris bones 3, but because the bumper is hollow and not very well supported, the legs dented the bumper
> 
> ...


 Check out www.rackattack.com they have links to the fit guides for Saris, Thule, and Yakima. Even if you don't buy it from them, you can find out exactly what you need and shop around. Roof racks will run you more money, since you'll need towers + crossbar + bike carrier, but I'm sure there's one that will fit your car.


----------



## Schtoojp (Mar 20, 2004)

I've seen a couple of roof racks (no bikes, snowboarda and skis) on RX8's so I guess you can get them. They have most certainly been out long enough for the rack making folks to get something out there for them.


----------



## wankel (Mar 7, 2004)

Check out: http://www.rx8club.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25666&highlight=bike+rack


----------



## Ansible (Jan 30, 2004)

I have a '93 RX-7, the approach I took was to have a hitch mount rack. U-Haul put a receiver on for about 100$, you can barely tell its there, just the square receiver itself is visible The bike rack itself is a hollywood two bike rack, the kind where you take the front wheel off to mount the bike on the rack. Right away I noticed a problem; the rack got hot from the rotary exhaust. Really hot. Too hot to touch. Rotary engines have exhaust temps way higher than other types of motors, they will cook a glass pack type muffler in a matter of blocks. At the time a buddy was the shop teacher at a local high school, he had his class weld in an extra foot long section to raise the rack up away from the exhaust. Since then, no problem. To me the hitch mount is the way to go over a roof rack - you don't risk scratching up the car when you load and unload the bikes, and you don't get mud and dirt on the car from the bikes either. Plus you won't ever drive into a garage and crunch your roof mounted bikes.


----------

